# Fertility Accupuncturists in Cardiff



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone can reccommend a good fertility accuncturist in Cardiff. I did attend NHFC for a while but havent been back for some time but have just checked their website and it looks like its all changed there. I know Jackie has gone to CRMW but doesn anyone know where Maxine has gone or if the new accupncturists at NHFC are ok?

Thanks

xxxx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi, maxine does acu in abergavenny and another clinic in cardiff I'll get the name of the place for you and post it asap


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

here's an old post of mine



> hello, if anyone is looking for acupuncture I can recommend maxine smillie - she works at various locations (she used to be at the natural health and fertility clinic in whitchurch until recently) she's now at the natural health clinic in catherdral rd cardiff www.therapycardiff.com
> I see her at the abergavenny branch, she's great.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Jackie brown and pauline now practice at www.crmw.co.uk not sure about maxine


----------



## Blodwen (Feb 10, 2011)

We have just tried ICSI at CRMW.  Currently in 2WW and keeping our fingers crossed for a good result   (I’ll let you know).  Whatever happens, I wanted to say how wonderful the team at CRMW were for us. Lyndon, Amanda and Debbie are not just incredibly skilled – they were so caring and seemed to be available 24/7.  The facilities are really comfortable and convenient. The other great boost was Jackie Brown.  I was able to get acupuncture treatment before/after ET which was calming, relaxing and a welcome addition to the overall treatment.  I would like others to know that she’s there so here are her details ([email protected]  www.jackiebrown.co.uk 07866890643).


----------



## Penelope Pitstop (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Blodwen. We've visited CRMW and although we havent had treatment there we found the team to be very helpful and supportive. Ive emailed Jackie Brown to see if she provides sessions for non-patients of CRMW. Wishing you every success with your ICSI cycle and I have everything crossed that you will get your bfp!!!
xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya

Jackie brown is lovely and I sure you will think the same

Good luck


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

I am currently on my 2ww and had acupuncture at NHFC which I think is now called the body clinic. I have Zita West CD and this place was recommended. I wasn't aware of any changes?

I found the treatment very relaxing especially pre and post ET

It is a male who does the treatment which was fine by me he also gave alot of diet advice

Hope this helps

x x


----------

